# User Interface



## stellar832000 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am getting a 211 and I am curious, how is the user interface...is it the same as the 622, do you have the "wide screen" guide option like you do in the 622? If it is already posted somewhere sorry I am new to these fourms...a link would be nice.


----------

